# Mercury advisory issued



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=4403096


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for that. Pretty interesting indeed. I wonder what exactly causes the high mercury levels. Or did the video say, and I just wasn't listening? I'm tired. *\-\*


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I still won't hesitate to eat a fat splake from JVR if I can find one.

Advisories, advisories. Always trying to scare us, aren't they? *\-\*


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

so how do the bass have mercury at the Nell but the trout dont??? when in other reservors the trout have it??? I dont get it..


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

schaueelab said:


> so how do the bass have mercury at the Nell but the trout dont??? when in other reservors the trout have it??? I dont get it..


I think it is because only the bass like the taste of thermometers, trout turn up their nose at it, thinking that it is a little too "tempura"mentle :mrgreen:


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

schaueelab said:


> so how do the bass have mercury at the Nell but the trout dont??? when in other reservors the trout have it??? I dont get it..


I am pretty sure brown trout in Jordanelle have actually been on the advisory longer than the bass have. http://fishadvisories.utah.gov/map.htm

I think it has to do with predation - mercury is a heavy metal that builds up in their systems as they consume other small fish.



mjschijf said:


> I wonder what exactly causes the high mercury levels.


I've seen other stories on the news blaming it on pollution (mostly pollution from china). Seems methyl mercury is the biggest problem.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> schaueelab said:
> 
> 
> > so how do the bass have mercury at the Nell but the trout dont??? when in other reservors the trout have it??? I dont get it..
> ...


 :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I spoke to a gentleman that worked for another state and asked about that state's warnings on fish. He actually ran the test. Granted, for the results to come back there must be some positive findings. His statement to me is the way they ran the test was to take a fish and grind up the entire fish. The organs concentrate the toxins they are testing from. His statement was unless you eat the organs of the fish it is not an issue. If you just eat the meat, those that have warnings still are okay to eat. But, I'm not an expert and he indicated he eats the fish from some of the warning levels.

Just as a poll states "x percent" claim this. To have any significance you need to see the polling population as in 33%; 6. Six being the number surveyed, then those numbers can be manipulated in any fashion to get the results you want.


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

I have to wonder about these warnings. It's not like the fish were perfectly safe to eat the day before the warning and now that the warning has been issued they are unsafe. So really, people may have been eating these fish for the past several years and feeling perfectly fine about it. Nothing much has really changed.

For me, I wouldn't try to sustain myself on fish from a lake with a murcury warning, but I wouldn't hesitate to have the occasional meal from there either.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Gameface said:


> I have to wonder about these warnings. It's not like the fish were perfectly safe to eat the day before the warning and now that the warning has been issued they are unsafe. So really, people may have been eating these fish for the past several years and feeling perfectly fine about it. Nothing much has really changed.
> 
> For me, I wouldn't try to sustain myself on fish from a lake with a murcury warning, but I wouldn't hesitate to have the occasional meal from there either.


Gameface has a very good point. According to the quoted article only 192 streams and 69 lakes have been tested. What toxins are lurking in the rest that have not been tested yet? Maybe what we don't know really can hurt us.


----------



## Emerald2008 (Jun 2, 2008)

The advisory doesn't affect me because I always do catch and release. If your worried about the mercury dont eat the **** fish!! Its that simple!!! Holy [email protected]$%$%


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

I think what I was saying is that I'm really NOT all that worried about the murcury warnings :roll:


----------

